# ST-6700 shifter compatibility question



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I searched and found what I think is the answer, but I want to verify with the experts.
I am getting ready to update my 7700 shifters to 6700. Here is the current setup:

-7700 shifters
-6600 double 53/39 crank
-PC-990 chain
-7800 RD (short)
-6500 12-27 cassette
-6600 FD

So I think I need to replace the following:

-Shifters (obviously)
-FD upgrade to 6700
-Chain to 10 speed
-Cassette to 10 speed

Does this sound right?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Shifters, chain and cassette are clearly mandatory. The 6600 FD is a maybe - I think the official line is that it will work with "B" level performance, but in practice I have seen reports of riders who are completely satisfied with that combination. You do not mention brakes, and the brake pull is shorter for 6700. This means that your brakes will feel firmer (less travel) but allegedly less stopping power. You should test that very carefully or upgrade to the 6700 brakes. You'll want new cables/housing too, and the 6700 shifter setup is more picky because of the increased friction caused by the under-the-tape routing.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

As ukbloke says; you will need the 10-speed chain, shifters and cassette. Your 6600 front derailleur will work well with the 6700 shifters as will your brakes. I've been using 6700 shifters with 7800 and 6600 brakes on different bikes and like the combination. The 6700 brake levers pull more cable with less lever movement so you'll have to adjust your calipers so the brakes feel right to you. I use Kool Stop salmon pads which help with brake feel and modulation.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

So by all accounts the 6600 FD will work with the 6700 shifters, that is good. I was not really concerned with the calipers right now, they are actually 5500 calipers but I did not think that would be a major concern.


----------



## drlovemd (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a similar question...

Here is what I am currently building:

Frame: 2006 Orbea Aletta
Shifters: Shimano Ultegra 6700 STI Shifters
Crank: Shimano Dura-Ace FC-7900 53/39t
Brakes: Shimano Dura-Ace BR-7700
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace RD-7800
Cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace CS-7800 11-23
What is my best option for a front derailleur? I have seen some people have said they use a FD-7900 with the ST-6700 shifters and some say not to. Should I go with a FD-6700, 7800, or 7900? I would like to go with the 7900 (because I can get a good deal on one). If it is not advisable, I'd like to get the best fit.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

drlovemd said:


> I have a similar question...
> 
> Here is what I am currently building:
> 
> ...


You can use the FD6700 or FD7800 with your 6700 shifters, they will work fine together. I've personally used the above front derailleurs with my 6700 shifters, so I know they will work. The FD7900 requires the use of the 7900 shifters and isn't compatible with other Shimano shifters.


----------

